# Reynolds 531 decals.



## GrahamG (11 Jul 2008)

Sorry for yet another 'where can i get decals' thread but from searching I can't seem to find anyone with some very run of the mill 531 decals for a 1989 raleigh frame currently being re-finished!


----------



## piedwagtail91 (11 Jul 2008)

these people may be able to help.i can't find the list of transfers but they stock loads.

http://ourworld.compuserve.com/homepages/nick_at_lloyds/decals.htm#start


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Jul 2008)

http://ourworld.compuserve.com/homepages/NICK_AT_LLOYDS/decals.htm


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Jul 2008)

beat me to it


----------



## piedwagtail91 (11 Jul 2008)

yes, but your link is to the transfers.i couldn't find that one


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Jul 2008)

piedwagtail91 said:


> .i couldn't find that one




you haven't scrolled down your link?


----------



## piedwagtail91 (11 Jul 2008)

hubgearfreak said:


> you haven't scrolled down your link?



scrolled down too fast and the list hadn't loaded


----------



## GrahamG (14 Jul 2008)

Cheers guys!


----------

